# Outcast from Hell. Banished from Heaven. Lost on Earth.



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_I am Laila, of the night. I have walked through godlight and through darkness. I have fought demons and I have slain angels. I am Laila, of the shadows. I have hidden and run, and I have stood up and striven. I am Laila, of tears and blood, of sins and of piety. I am Laila, outcast from Hell, banished from Heaven. I am alone, in darkness. I am Laila, of light and of fire. I am fallen. I rise again._

*FLAMING DOVE*
*a dark fantasy novel by Daniel Arenson*​
*WIN A PAPERBACK!*​
The battle of Armageddon was finally fought... and ended with no clear victor. Upon the mountain, the armies of Hell and Heaven beat each other into a bloody, uneasy standstill, leaving the Earth in ruins. Armageddon should have ended with Heaven winning, ushering in an era of peace. That's what the prophecies said. Instead, the two armies--one of angels, one of demons--hunker down in the scorched planet, lick their wounds, and gear up for a prolonged war with no end in sight.

In this chaos of warring armies and ruined landscapes, Laila doesn't want to take sides. Her mother was an angel, her father a demon; she is outcast from both camps. And yet both armies need her, for with her mixed blood, Laila can become the ultimate spy... or ultimate soldier. As the armies of Heaven and Hell pursue her, Laila's only war is within her heart--a struggle between her demonic and heavenly blood.

*"Really, really fun... pure pleasure to read." -- Geek Speak Magazine*

*"A delightful read... hard to put it down." -- MotherLode Book Reviews*

*"What a fantasy novel should strive to be." -- Misty Baker, KindleObsessed*

*Buy from Kindle store*

*Buy from Smashwords*

*Flaming Dove Website*










Artwork by Timothy Lantz​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Daniel; Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oooo, sounds cool.  Love your cover art and the banner is fabu! Did you do that yourself? 

Love angel and demons stuff. Am off to sample. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Monique said:


> Oooo, sounds cool. Love your cover art and the banner is fabu! Did you do that yourself?
> 
> Love angel and demons stuff. Am off to sample.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks Monique! The cover is by Timothy Lantz, a fantastic fantasy artist. I'm extremely lucky that he agreed to create my cover. You can visit his website here: http://www.stygiandarkness.com

I too obviously love angels and demons. In recent years, novels about demons, angels, and fallen angels have taken a backseat to vampire fiction. I'm hoping that _Flaming Dove_ can help restore their place of honor in the paranormal fantasy genre.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats and this sounds really good!  Love the cover.  

Consider it bookmarked--my TBR list is a nightmare right now, but this is definitely something I don't want to forget.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

His art is amazing!

There's room in the front seat for all kinds, I say! I love vampires (although mine isn't typical of the genre) and angels and demons and ghosts and ohmygodwhatwasthats too. 

Great looking book, interesting story = you've got a winner!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Monique said:


> His art is amazing!


I think so too.



Monique said:


> There's room in the front seat for all kinds, I say! I love vampires (although mine isn't typical of the genre) and angels and demons and ghosts and ohmygodwhatwasthats too.


I agree. There's definitely still room for vampires and werewolves, and will be for a long time. _Flaming Dove_ fits into the dark, paranormal fantasy genre, but offers something a little different.



Monique said:


> Great looking book, interesting story = you've got a winner!


Thanks! I hope you're right.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Daniel,

Love the cover - it is so striking.  Off to download a sample!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> Love the cover - it is so striking.


Thanks! My jaw dropped when I first saw it. The artist painted the character (Laila -- a half demon, half angel) exactly as described in the novel. The claws, flaming halo, and outfit are all accurate. He even included little details from the text, such as the spikes on her vambraces. But more importantly, he created stirring artwork that captures the spirit and Gothic tone of the book.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Daniel, Congratulations! I just put your new book on my wish list. I loved reading _Firefly Island_, and I am looking forward to reading this book as well. I wish you much success with it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Margaret said:


> Daniel, Congratulations! I just put your new book on my wish list. I loved reading _Firefly Island_, and I am looking forward to reading this book as well. I wish you much success with it.


Thanks Margaret! Glad to know you loved _Firefly Island_. I think _Flaming Dove_ is even better, and I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey congrats! If it's as good as _Firefly Island_, it'll do really well! Snagged a sample and can't wait to start reading!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

concrete_queen said:


> Hey congrats! If it's as good as _Firefly Island_, it'll do really well! Snagged a sample and can't wait to start reading!


Thanks, concrete_queen. Glad you enjoyed Firefly Island







, and I hope you enjoy Flaming Dove







as much!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*hangs head in shame*

but i will be buying it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> but i will be buying it!


No reason to hang head in shame. You helped a lot! Am I allowed to tell everyone?


Spoiler



Scarlet read the first three chapters as a beta reader, and is mentioned in the book's acknowledgment page.


 Thanks Scarlet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

DArenson said:


> No reason to hang head in shame. You helped a lot! Am I allowed to tell everyone?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Am glad I helped. I just feel bad that I didn't finish the rest of what you sent me.

so, yes, you're allowed to tell people.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Daniel
First - congratulations but second - wow, love the hook line
Gotta get this one for sure


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

traceya said:


> Wow Daniel
> First - congratulations but second - wow, love the hook line
> Gotta get this one for sure


Thanks Tracey! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Buying my copy right now as we speak.    Might take me awhile to get to it, as I've said my TBR list is a horror movie!!  But I do think I'll have to get to this one soon!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Buying my copy right now as we speak.  Might take me awhile to get to it, as I've said my TBR list is a horror movie!! But I do think I'll have to get to this one soon!


Thanks, Michael! Hope you like it!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Thanks, Michael! Hope you like it!


If I don't, at least I have the cover to drool over. 

Kidding! It looks fantastic. And as it's been mentioned, the tag line is brilliant. Kind of hard not to get hooked in by that.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> If I don't, at least I have the cover to drool over.
> 
> Kidding! It looks fantastic. And as it's been mentioned, the tag line is brilliant. Kind of hard not to get hooked in by that.


Just don't drool too much over your nice Kindle! Unless you really want to buy a new K3 and need to break the old one somehow.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Just don't drool too much over your nice Kindle! Unless you really want to buy a new K3 and need to break the old one somehow.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Nobody's supposed to know that!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Nobody's supposed to know that!!!


Just make sure to tell your wife you dropped the Kindle in the tub.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm almost done with the Orcs - so I'll add it to the TBR pile and see if it cuts it.     I wish life didn't get in the way of reading so much!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> I'm almost done with the Orcs - so I'll add it to the TBR pile and see if it cuts it.   I wish life didn't get in the way of reading so much!!


Thanks Groggy. I hear great things about the Orcs. I hope you like demons and angels too!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Folks,

If you'd like to read an interview with Daniel talking about "Flaming Dove" you can read it here http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/flaming-dove-new-fantasy-by-daniel.html

The sample was great. Off to buy my copy now!

Deb


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> Folks,
> 
> If you'd like to read an interview with Daniel talking about "Flaming Dove" you can read it here http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/flaming-dove-new-fantasy-by-daniel.html
> 
> ...


Excellent interview!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> If you'd like to read an interview with Daniel talking about "Flaming Dove" you can read it here http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/08/flaming-dove-new-fantasy-by-daniel.html
> 
> The sample was great. Off to buy my copy now!


Thank you for interviewing me, Deb! It was fun. And thanks for the kind words about Flaming Dove's sample; I hope you enjoy the rest just as much.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

People often ask me: What inspired you to write Flaming Dove







? Since this question comes up so often, I thought I'd share my answer here on KindleBoards.

The idea hit me by surprise. I was doing something unrelated -- coding software -- when the story appeared in my mind. I don't know what triggered the inspiration, and I hurriedly jotted down the premise:


```
The battle of Armageddon was finally fought... and ended with no clear victor. Upon the mountain, the armies of Hell and Heaven beat each other into a bloody, uneasy standstill, leaving the Earth in ruins. Armageddon should have ended with Heaven winning, ushering in an era of peace. That's what the prophecies said. Instead, the two armies--one of angels, one of demons--hunker down in the scorched planet, lick their wounds, and gear up for a prolonged war with no end in sight. 

In this chaos of warring armies and ruined landscapes, Laila doesn't want to take sides. Her mother was an angel, her father a demon; she is outcast from both camps. And yet both armies need her, for with her mixed blood, Laila can become the ultimate spy... or ultimate soldier. As the armies of Heaven and Hell pursue her, Laila's only war is within her heart--a struggle between her demonic and heavenly blood.
```
This description hasn't changed since that first day; today it appears on my website and Flaming Dove's Amazon page.

That evening, I began to write. I wrote the first three chapters... and got stuck. The main character, Laila, worked great -- she's half demon, half angel, and her two sides constantly conflict. She's tortured, dark, and moody. I knew how to write her from the start.

But I couldn't figure out my villain.

In Flaming Dove, Laila fights the demon Beelzebub for the throne of Hell. My Beelzebub was a towering demon, covered in red scales and horns. Realizing he was a bit clichéd, I wrote him as a tired, jaded old warrior. He was repeatedly sighing and reflecting upon the meaning of life and war, while his assistant -- a smaller, weaker demon named Zarel -- looked on and offered advice.

It didn't work.

I placed the first three chapters aside and thought. For inspiration, I leafed through Paradise Lost, looking at the Gustave Dore engravings. I saw one engraving in particular that caught my eye. Here it is:










Then I knew. My villain Beelzebub was no tired, towering demon. He was a _fallen angel_. He wore old Roman armor, and had large bat wings; an exile from Heaven, cursed and haunted. At once, I also knew that he was not only Laila's contender to the throne of Hell. He was also her ex-lover. And I knew that Zarel was no longer some lowly clerk; I turned Zarel into a female, and made her Beelzebub's wife. Of course, Beelzebub still loved Laila, even though he now fought her for Hell's throne. Zarel, his new wife, would be consumed with jealousy and desperate to kill Laila. I now had a great villain, a compelling backstory, and a love triangle.

I didn't stop there. In Flaming Dove, Michael the archangel acts as a mentor to Laila. I knew now that Beelzebub was Michael's brother. There would tragic drama with the brothers fighting each other -- one the lord of Heaven's hosts, the other a demon prince.

All these pieces fell together within several minutes of me viewing Dore's engraving.

Flaming Dove







was now full of family drama, love triangles, tragedy, and intense emotions. The novel flowed from there.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

About 80% of the way through. It's really very simple: if you want to read about angels tossing around godlight and demons lashing whips and shooting fire while super-powerful archangels and archdemons blow up half the world trying to crush each other....well, here you go. 

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> About 80% of the way through. It's really very simple: if you want to read about angels tossing around godlight and demons lashing whips and shooting fire while super-powerful archangels and archdemons blow up half the world trying to crush each other....well, here you go.
> 
> David Dalglish


Oh yeah. There are those parts, too.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Just bought this ... very excited to read it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Just bought this ... very excited to read it!


Thanks Julie! I really hope you enjoy it. I had a blast writing it. I hope readers have fun too. 

And don't forget to read the new Laila vs. Tess story! Laila (half-demon, half-angel) from my novel _Flaming Dove_ fights Tess (a mad goddess) and Harruq (a beefy half-orc) from David Dalglish's Half-Orc series. Read it here.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

You're up to bat! Just finished New Life Inc and you are the next in the TBR file!! LOL You have two wishes tonight!! One is I get so caught up I'm too tired to deal with work tomorrow, the other is I'm so engrossed I take Friday just to read... (The later is more than likely! HA!)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> You're up to bat! Just finished New Life Inc and you are the next in the TBR file!! LOL You have two wishes tonight!! One is I get so caught up I'm too tired to deal with work tomorrow, the other is I'm so engrossed I take Friday just to read... (The later is more than likely! HA!)


Pfft, blow off work. If anyone complains, tell them I gave you permission to stay home and read my book.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Pfft, blow off work. If anyone complains, tell them I gave you permission to stay home and read my book.


ugggh! Got a set of toothpicks? the floor under my desk looks appealing...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> ugggh! Got a set of toothpicks? the floor under my desk looks appealing...


So you were reading late last night, and need toothpicks to prop open your eyelids. That's a good sign. How far along the book are you?


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> So you were reading late last night, and need toothpicks to prop open your eyelids. That's a good sign. How far along the book are you?


I should have it done Friday night...  Fun so far!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> I should have it done Friday night...  Fun so far!


Thanks! The biggest compliment is when somebody tells me they were up late reading my books, and need toothpicks the next day. When you finish reading, let me know what you think. 

EDIT:

Flaming Dove is now on SALE at Smashwords, 50% OFF! The sale is good ONLY for Labor Day weekend.

* Here is your coupon: JB46Z*

*Buy from Smashwords*

Hope you enjoy it. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the coupon, Daniel!!!  Off to check it out...

Betsy


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the coupon, Daniel!!! Off to check it out...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! If you do grab a copy, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Aw, man... I missed the sale. 

I need to grab this one, anyway. Just dunno when I'll get to read it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Aw, man... I missed the sale.
> 
> I need to grab this one, anyway. Just dunno when I'll get to read it.


David, because you're such a nice and lovely man (despite writing about all those bloodthirsty vampires), I reactivated the Labor Day coupon.

Here you go: JB46Z

And here's the Smashwords link again: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/22230

If anyone else still wants to grab a 50% off copy, go ahead... and thank David!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Last night, I discovered a pleasant surprise. An online book club (Yahoo's FantasyFavorites) nominated _Flaming Dove_ to be their November book. The book club's members will vote for several nominated novels. I don't know if _Flaming Dove_ will win... but it was nice to see my book nominated.

If you haven't read _Flaming Dove_ yet, please grab a sample from Amazon, and let me know what you think!

You can also read a sample online: http://danielarenson.com/FlamingDoveSample.aspx


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ received a new five-star review on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1SJKEXSYBJY9/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004089EPA&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=

In other news, _Flaming Dove_ is now available in iBookstore and in paperback!

Finally... here's some interesting news. Over at GoodReads.com, _Flaming Dove_ is nominated for Best Paranormal Cover. If you're a GoodReads member, drop over and vote! Here's the contest: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/6803

As always, you can learn more about _Flaming Dove_ here: http://www.DanielArenson.com/DarkFantasyNovel.aspx

Daniel


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I had 30 minutes to kill waiting for school to get out & decided it was a good time to read the sample. Got hooked almost immediately & bought it when I got home. Can't wait to continue the story.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

me3boyz said:


> I had 30 minutes to kill waiting for school to get out & decided it was a good time to read the sample. Got hooked almost immediately & bought it when I got home. Can't wait to continue the story.


Thank you. I hope you enjoy the rest of the book, too! Let me know what you think.

In other news, our friend T. L. Haddix interviewed me about _Flaming Dove_. Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is a quote from _Geek Speak Magazine_'s review of _Flaming Dov_e:

"This book is just *really, really fun*. It's pure pleasure to read, even in its darkest moments. It's all epic battles and complicated relationships and thoughtful allegory all wrapped up in clean, well-crafted prose.... This book is *an absolute bargain at the Kindle store*, and is a thoroughly engaging way to spend a couple of hours."

Read the full review.

EDIT: _Flaming Dove_ also just received a five-star review on the blog MotherLode! Here is a quote:

"This book is a delightful read, with fluid writing and a nice pacing of action interspersed with tender moments. It was easy to get into this story, and hard to put it down. I love the way nothing is really cut and dry throughout this story; the Ruler of Hell is not without merits, and the archangels not without sin. The author really forces you to take a step back and question where the line between good and evil actually falls, if there is even such a line. The story seems predictable, but I was surprised many times with the events leading up to the climax of the story. Even when I thought I had finished the story, there was one last surprise waiting for me at the end, a surprise that really drove home a main theme of the story. Best of all, the ending did what all the best endings do; it left me with something to ponder. I really enjoyed this story, and I believe Daniel Arenson is an author to watch!"

Read the full review.

Learn more about _Flaming Dove_.

_Flaming Dove_ at Kindle.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

It's almost Halloween... a time to read novels about vampires, skeletons, ghosts, and ghouls. This Halloween season, as you cavort with creepy creatures, do not forget the neglected princes of paranormal: *demons*.

_Flaming Dove_, my dark fantasy novel, is about demons. It's about angels. It's about a half-demon, half-angel named Laila... a girl whose outfit would not shame any Halloween party.

This October, please invite Laila into your Kindle. She'll keep those creaky skeletons in line.

*Flaming Dove -- $2.99 in the Kindle store*

"Really, really fun... pure pleasure to read." -- _Geek Speak Magazine_

"A delightful read... hard to put it down." -- _MotherLode Book Reviews_


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Daniel bought the book on Amazon last night .. I loom forward to reading it after the book I just started is completed..   Good Luck.... 

Rob


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Rob Drob said:


> Hi Daniel bought the book on Amazon last night .. I loom forward to reading it after the book I just started is completed.. Good Luck....
> 
> Rob


Thanks, Rob. When you do read it, let me know what you think!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Author and blogger Philip T. Duck interviewed me (and Kipp Poe Speicher) on his blog. We answered some silly questions for Philip's "Wacky Wednesday" interviews. Take a look.

Also, please visit my newly designed website, DanielArenson.com. It has a whole new look, and still contains lots of free stories, writing tips, recommended novels, and more. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Over at Amazon.co.uk, _Flaming Dove_ currently appears in the TOP TEN for the Horror > Occult category. It's also ranked #22 for Horror in general.

Remember, everyone. It's almost Halloween. Skeletons are creaking. Ghosts are howling. Vampires are biting.

Laila -- half demon, half angel -- is firing her Uzi.

Come say hello. Read a sample here.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

My dark fantasy Flaming Dove is featured today on Kindle Nation Daily.

Steve Windwalker, editor of KND, writes:

"Jeff Bezos likes to talk about how, once you begin reading on the Kindle, the device disappears and it's just you and the book. That's great, but with this novel, you get an even more seamless, zipless experience. The author disappears, and it's just you and the story, the characters, and a remarkably well-imagined world that shifts astonishingly in time and place....

But let me admit my limitations. As soon as I began reading Flaming Dove I knew almost immediately that I was out of my depth. Sure, I've put in my time reading Paradise Lost and even some Dante, but I was concerned. Yet within a moment or two, my concerns vaporized. With the exception of Beatrice I don't recall characters anywhere near as vivid, as lovely, and as terrible as Laila and her minions and adversaries. There's a sweep, a fully imagined majesty and a narrative command in this remarkable fantasy novel that allowed me to totally forget the presence of an author and willingly suspend my disbelief. I wish college English majors (like me, some years ago) could have Flaming Dove in hand as a gateway to Milton; we would find his narratives of Heaven and Hell far more accessible."

Please visit and take a look:

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-nation-daily-free-book-alert_27.html

Flaming Dove is already appearing on several categories' bestsellers lists. I'm hoping it continues to climb the ranks throughout the day.

​


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Debra Martin (from _Two Ends of a Pen_) has reviewed dark fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_.

Here is a quote from her review: "Without spoiling the ending, I will say that the climax is exciting and unexpected. Everything you want in a novel. This book is a fun read, but on a deeper level it makes you think--nothing is purely black or white, good vs. evil, it's much more complicated than that. It takes a talented author to make you ponder these things long after you finish the book. I highly recommend "Flaming Dove" and look forward to reading more books by Mr. Arenson."

You can read the full review on _Flaming Dove_'s Amazon page.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Book reviewer Misty Baker of KindleObsessed.com gave _Flaming Dove_ *five stars*. Here are quotes from her review:



> "Having read (and reviewed) Arenson's work before I was almost certain I would enjoy it. I am no stranger to fantasy (duh) and Arenson (more than most) has a genuinely unique way of storytelling, but even with the expected rapture, the quick reading, and unwillingness to put my Kindle down what I didn't expect was to: gasp, sigh, grit my teeth, cuss my Kindle and cry.
> 
> This was not just a story about an emotionally lost half-breed girl. It's was more than epic battles and avenging angels. It was the discovery of ones self, the inner battle between good and evil. It was about accepting our fates, understanding our future, and blazing our own paths to happiness&#8230; regardless of our ancestry. This was a story about choosing your own way of life.
> 
> Now... I'm sure your next question is "Misty, how in the hell can you wrap all of that up in 294 pages?" and to that I say "It's simple." Perfectly executed inner dialogue. Off the charts characterization, and battles so intense that even the smallest of deaths left a dent in the reader's armor. If there were flaws I failed to notice. If there were holes, I must have taken a different path, because to me... _Flaming Dove_ is what a fantasy novel should strive to be."


You can read Misty's full review of _Flaming Dove_ here.

Remember: _Flaming Dove_ is a proud sponsor of the Great Indie Book Contest! Check it out.

*Flaming Dove at Kindle*


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ was reviewed today at Ashley's Bookshelf, a popular blog. From the review: "Great character development, wonderful imagery, and just great imagination."

Read the full review at Ashley's Bookshelf.

Learn more about _Flaming Dove_.

And remember: _Flaming Dove_ is sponsoring the Great Indie Book Contest! If you haven't entered yet, please take a look.

Thanks for reading!

Daniel


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Like I told you Daniel I loved this book and I want to profess that right here for the rest of the readers.  This was a fantastic read.  Angel/Demon sibling rivalry, Demons who know how to cook.  Half-breeds who are confused with emotions.  Action, guns, gernades, swords, fangs, claws.  This book has it ALL.

I promise I'll be putting my review up on Amazon tonight.  So don't hit refresh yet, like that half-orc dude.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Like I told you Daniel I loved this book and I want to profess that right here for the rest of the readers. This was a fantastic read. Angel/Demon sibling rivalry, Demons who know how to cook. Half-breeds who are confused with emotions. Action, guns, gernades, swords, fangs, claws. This book has it ALL.
> 
> I promise I'll be putting my review up on Amazon tonight. So don't hit refresh yet, like that half-orc dude.


Luckily I won't be home until 11pm tonight (we're going to see the new Harry Potter movie after work), so I won't be sitting there refreshing.

Thanks Luis.  I'm happy that you enjoyed the book!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Flaming Dove is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to announce that Flaming Dove is our next KB Book of the Day!


Thanks, Harvey! It was fun.

This week, _Flaming Dove_ received two new Amazon reviews. Maria gave the book four stars and wrote, "I recommend it if you're interested in the fight between good and bad, angels and demons." Darth Monkey gave _Flaming Dove_ five stars, writing, "This was an absolutely fantastic book. I really really enjoyed it."

_Flaming Dove_ now has eleven Amazon reviews, averaging 4.5 stars. Swing by to read them.

And remember: _Flaming Dove_ is sponsoring the Great Indie Book Contest. It's also eligible as an entry!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ received several new Amazon reviews this past week. It now has fourteen reviews averaging 4.5 stars.

Our very own Jessica Billings, author of _The Girl Born of Smok_e, reviewed _Flaming Dove_. She gave the book five stars, calling it "tragically beautiful" and "incredibly original". She ended her review writing: "I can tell it will be one of those stories that will stick with me for a long time." Thanks, Jess!

A second new five-star review called _Flaming Dove_ "groovy" and wrote: "Yeah, my people, I dig, and you should, too."

You can read all the new _Flaming Dove_ reviews on its Amazon product page.

In other news, I recently spoke about _Flaming Dove_ at several blogs.

You can read one interview at Oh My Books.

You can read another _Flaming Dove _interview at Book'd Out.

A third interview is appearing over at Juniper Grove.

Finally, remember that _Flaming Dov_e is a proud sponsor of the Great Indie Book Contest. It's also eligible as an entry. Today is your last day to register. Good luck!

Daniel


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Finished Flaming Dove last night, and I loved it. Five stars.

Daniel mixes Biblical characters with characters of his own invention to create a telling tale. Set in a modern-day, Apocalyptic Jerusalem, Laila's story is a sad one; an outcast from Heaven due to her appearance. 

If you haven't picked this one up, do it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, John.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy Holidays, everyone!

Looking for some dark, paranormal fantasy for Christmas? If so, I'm hoping you'd like to read _Flaming Dove_. It has angels, demons, a kick-ass half-breed girl, guns, grenades, swords, blood, romance, revenge, and huge epic battles. Perfect for the holiday spirit, I think.  I hope you enjoy it.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This week, _Flaming Dove_ received two new five star reviews on Amazon.

Donna wrote, "*Great book!* Well-written, fast-paced plot, and characters you really cared about. I will look for more books from this author."

Dawn wrote, "*Amazing.* There are good books. There are really good books. And then there are the books you can't tear yourself away from. This is one of those books. Daniel's descriptions so vivid and alive that you feel like you're right there. I loved it from the first few sentences and enjoyed it to the end. There are very few books that can hold your attention through every single word, but this one can. It is an amazing story that I plan on reading again and again."

_Flaming Dove_ now has 18 Amazon reviews averaging 4.5 stars.

For the holidays, you can read _Flaming Dove_ for *only $0.99.* After the holidays, the price will return to $2.99, so please *grab your copy* now.

Happy Holidays!

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ received a new Amazon review this week--it's 19th. Here's a quote:

"Arenson presents a dark and gritty look at armageddon and a kick butt heroine who comes armed with fangs, claws, and an uzi. A thought provoking dark fantasy novel filled with non-stop action and intriguing characters. I recommend _Flaming Dove_ to readers of urban fantasy, paranormal suspense, and especially to fans of dark fantasy."

Read the full review here: http://www.amazon.com/Flaming-Dove-Daniel-Arenson/dp/0986602825


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The blog _Breakout Books Reviews_ listed _Flaming Dove_ as the best novel of 2010.

If you haven't read _Flaming Dove_ yet, please download a sample.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ received its 20th Amazon review -- for five stars. Here's a quote:

"What if Armageddon arrived and neither side won? What if twenty-seven years later angels and demons still battled over possession of a decimated Earth? What if one half-breed woman could break the deadlock but in doing so be left with nowhere she can call home. Indeed, if either hell or heaven take Earth and transform it into their kingdom, Laila will not be able to survive there. This is Daniel Arenson's intricately crafted, enjoyable _Flaming Dove_.

The author excels at taking you deep within the characters and making them real. All have vulnerabilities, joys and sorrows. All have complex personalities. Angels are not all angelic; demons are not entirely demonic... And Laila, poor sad Laila, an outcast all her life; so much inner conflict and torment.... I read the last chapters feeling stunned by the twists and surprises. Now I'm off to find more of Arenson's books."

You can read the full review here.

*Buy for Kindle* -- $2.99


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ received a new five-star review at Amazon.co.uk. Here's a quote:

"*A classic battle between good and evil:* A thoroughly great story about the war between Angels and Demons... It has a variety of themes in the book, mainly centering around family, friendship and the meaning of good and evil. I would recommend this to anyone who likes dark fantasy."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Flaming Dove as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

If you haven't read _Flaming Dove_ yet, please try a free sample on your Kindle. Enjoy!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of Daniel Arenson's wonderful book "Flaming Dove" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg870902.html#msg870902


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, Valmore! I'm proud that _Flaming Dove_ is a part of this contest.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'd like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Thank you all


Thank YOU, Valmore. I'm proud that _Flaming Dove_ was part of your contest.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Want to read a paperback of _Flaming Dove_?

Check out the Flaming Dove Giveaway. Good luck!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

There's still time to win a _Flaming Dove_ paperback! Have you entered to win yet?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Laila and the gang wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations to Tobyann, who won the _Flaming Dove_ paperback! 

Meanwhile, _Flaming Dove_ has a new review on Amazon -- its 21st. Natasha writes:

"Arenson writes about a familiar topic through fresh new eyes (the battle between heaven and hell) without being corny about it. Layla, the half human-half demon is an incredibly fresh heroine, and the reader will find her very easy to identify with and cheer for."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy St. Patrick's day from Laila & Co.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you know?

Most of the characters in Flaming Dove have names that mean something in Ancient Hebrew.

Half-demon Laila's name means "night".

Bat El is Laila's half-sister, an angel; her name means "daughter of God".

Zarel the archdemon is Laila's mortal enemy; her name means "stranger to God".

The only human character in _Flaming Dove_ is Kayleigh, a girl Laila befriends. Her name doesn't mean anything in Hebrew; she's named after an 80s song!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Blogger Miss Fletcher has created a video review of _Flaming Dove_. Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New five star review for _Flaming Dove_, this time in Amazon.co.uk. Here's a quote:

"A really well written book, that once again whisks you away in to his imagination and boy is that an incredible place to be! A must for Fantasy lovers!"


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Red Adept Reviews gave _Flaming Dove_ five stars today.

Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ is getting close to selling its 1000th copy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ now has 24 reviews on Amazon. From its latest: "A very exciting, very different story."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Flaming Dove_ has sold its 1000th copy!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New five-star review for _Flaming Dove_ on Amazon: "A wonderfully written book full of angst, heartache, and more fighting than you can shake a stick at. A beautifully written tale of Armageddon and the battle waged for Earth."


----------

